# Tex Gal's Tank On Crack



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)




----------



## doubleott05 (Jul 20, 2005)

is that over one day?


----------



## Silvering (Jun 10, 2011)

Cool! How did you do it?


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

My son did it. He has software that will drop frames. So this is 20 minutes worth of video shortened by a factor of 10.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

It would be cool to dedicate that camera to the same tank for a few weeks. Set it in one place and take a few pictures every day. Than at the end of the endeavour make a video with all the frames on which you can actually see the plants growing gradually.

There are animations like that on YouTube, but I don't think anyone has done that with a real planted tank growth.

You'd be the first one to do it. What do you think? Worth the 2-3 weeks with "no" camera?

--Nikolay


----------



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

I'm up for that. I think maybe a better way to accomplish this would be to make some kind of rig that places the camera in exactly the same spot and then just take the pic once or twice a day, rather than leaving it submerged. I think that maybe even a "waterproof" camera might leak if left for days at a time.

I just posted some pics and my sad tale of frustration on the photography forum if anyone is interested.

I have a video uploading right now which I will post when it is done.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

any more interesting videos,


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Tex Guy said:


> I'm up for that. I think maybe a better way to accomplish this would be to make some kind of rig that places the camera in exactly the same spot and then just take the pic once or twice a day, rather than leaving it submerged. I think that maybe even a "waterproof" camera might leak if left for days at a time.


Well, the more I think of it the more exciting it all seems. I didn't even think about having the camera submerged for weeks on end. I thought about just setting it outside the tank. Time lapse shots like that are never made with aquarium plants.

Having the camera actually submerged will be even cooler! I agree - there has to be a way to pull it out and place it in the exact same spot. Batteries being the first concern I guess, not leaking.

Some videos:
Actual growth:





Fake, but very beautiful. This one was just expanding the original plant. Looks like it's growing. Gorgeous!





This one is pretty cool. Makes me think that plants have behavior too - related to the time of day, seasons, etc. Wich they do actually:





And something vaguely related to your possible new project:









--Nikolay


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

Crack out in Joshua?....go figure. You two are too much. Did the ride in beige betty without A/C traumatize your daughter?


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

I got this or one like it for my mom and her flower gardens last year... it's pretty cool. It's water resistant in the rain sense, but not the submersion sense. It's cool though because it automatically stops shooting pictures when it gets dark and resumes in the morning.

The best way to do a time lapse these days is to buy a new or used canon digital camera that is on the supported camera list for this:
http://chdk.wikia.com/wiki/CHDK

It's alternate firmware for the camera that enables lots of additional features like time lapse, motion trigger, lightening trigger, and more on the cameras. I don't think it's important to be in the tank itself, just in a fixed position outside the tank. A picture every 15-20min over several days would probably be pretty interesting. That also means the likelihood of standing in front of the camera at the time is low.

Michael


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

kimcadmus said:


> Crack out in Joshua?....go figure. You two are too much. Did the ride in beige betty without A/C traumatize your daughter?


Are you kidding?! You won't be able to get rid of her now! She loves people! She had a good time with you guys. Thanks for the kindness!


----------

